# ******* Olympics



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello just a quick question.. If you to hold a ******* Olympics what events would you have?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

well of course you need toilet seat tossing, mud wrastlin, pig catching, pumpkin smashing, seed spitting, wet tshirt contest, hog calling contest. :cigarette flipping and the all famous arm pit serenade.... LOL

:googly:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Fart lighting


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Tobacco juice spitting contest ..... but only for the "wimmin Folk"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, i went there! lol


----------

